# Did you shop in Wal Mart last year.



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Prety woman :lol: :lol: :lol:






Dave p


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Walmart = Asda here. Took them over a number of yrs ago, heading that way too I think Dave

Dick


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Ive just returned from 6 months touring Walmarts in the USA and yes I have seen all of those pretty girls :lol: 

Loddy :wink:


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Prety woman :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks a lot like their Cardiff branch!


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I went to Swansea yesterday ( I don't know why ) and visited the Asda store and they were in there !!!!!!!!!!  

Loddy :wink:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, seen em and wonder at their brains.

Ray.


----------

